# anyone own a R5 & S5?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a RS and I love riding and I am fighting the urge to upgrade. I do solo 40-60 mile rides, usually by myself, not a lot of climbing. I also did my first organized century recently and liked it so much I signed up for 2 more this fall. If you bought the S5 over R5 or vice versa - why?

If I upgrade I am really leaning towards an R5 and I like SRAM so I may need to get a 2012 vs build a 2013 for $ (I assume its cheaper to get the whole package at once). However I am intrigued by what I have read about the speed of the S5. I dont think its a lot heavier than a R5? Maybe my RS is the ultimate century bike but I spend a lot of time looking at my next bike online!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I own an R3, but tested both the bikes you are considering and liked them both though they are very different rides. The answer to your question is only likely to be found with trying both back to back on a test ride if you can. The R5 is silky smooth and incredibly light, it will likely be a joy on those 40-60 mile rides and centuries. The S5 is super fast and fun, but it is built for speed and not all day comfort. That being said, the rumors of it being a "harsh" ride are way overstated and its fun to be on. But if you are looking for more of a comfort/endurance style bike, get the R5, but if you are going to keep your RS and want to add a speed machine to the stable, then give the S5 a close look.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are riding flat rides solo there is no doubt that you will be faster on the S5. However, there is so much more to think about. Most importantly, if you aren't racing, or even keeping up with the "A" group, do you need the fastest bike available? The R5 would be significantly more comfortable, and has geometry surprisingly close to that of your RS. Honestly, for solo rides at a speed less than breakneck the R5 really won't be a HUGE improvement over the RS, which is a perfectly competent bike. 

If I were you I would test the R5, BMC GranFondo, Domane, etc. The new Madone in H2 geometry might be a good fit, etc. In the end, the R5 is a race bike with flexible geometry. You might love it, or you might find that a "Fondo" type bike might fit the bill.


----------

